# Hackintosh Yosemite + Windows 7 (Composants compatibles)



## Buyn (8 Février 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde,


J'ai jamais installé d'Hackintosh, et du coup j'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plait!

Je viens de voir qu'il est possible d'installer Yosemite et Windows en Dual Boot.
Et du coup, ça m'évitera de monter un autre PC spécialement pour le Hackinstosh, surtout que je manquerai un peu d'espace si je prends un nouveau boitier 

Donc, avant de me lancer dans ça, je voudrais savoir si mes composants seraient-ils bien compatibles ou pas pour installer Yosemite...

Carte-mère  : ASUS P8Z77-V LK
CPU            : Intel Core i5-3570k (3.4Ghz)
RAM            : Corsair Vengeance Blue (2x8Gb)
GPU            : Sapphire Vapor X HD 7970 Ghz Edition 3Go (AMD)
SSD            : Crucial M4 256Go
HDD           : Seagate Barracuda 7200trm 2Tb
PSU           : F4tal1ty 750W

 Bàv,


----------



## Hasgarn (10 Février 2015)

Buyn a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> 
> J'ai jamais installé d'Hackintosh, et du coup j'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plait!
> ...



Tout d'abord, il suffit de consulter les sites spécialisés du genre, que ce soit TonyMacX86 ou un autre. Ce dernier a pour lui une liste très exhaustive des composant qui marche sur une telle config. Pour autant, d'autres composants marchent très bien même si absent de cette liste. Il vaut mieux faire une recherche avant.



Buyn a dit:


> Donc, avant de me lancer dans ça, je voudrais savoir si mes composants seraient-ils bien compatibles ou pas pour installer Yosemite...
> 
> Carte-mère  : ASUS P8Z77-V LK
> CPU            : Intel Core i5-3570k (3.4Ghz)
> ...



Alors, ta carte-mère, je ne parierais pas dessus, le GPU devrait coller, ton proc est un ivy bridge et il doit exister une version des utilitaires pour cette génération là.
Le reste des composants importent finalement assez peu.
Mon conseil : creuse sur la carte-mère d'abord. Si tu ne trouves rien ou peu de choses, oublie l'idée d'installer Mac OS sur cette config. Si tu trouves des choses, regarde le Proc, et si tu trouves, regarde le GPU.
Quand je dis trouver, c'est trouver des gens qui ont la même config en fonctionnel, ce n'est pas un gars qui pose une question sans obtenir de réponse.


Et comme je suis sympa, je te mâche le début : http://www.tonymacx86.com/user-builds/93064-success-asus-p8z77-v-lk-core-i5-3570k-gtx-660-a.html

Google is your Friend (and Evil too).


----------



## Buyn (10 Février 2015)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je m'étais enregistrer dans le forum, ainsi taper le nom de ma carte-mère dans recherche afin de voir s'il y a des gens qui ont plus ou moins les mêmes composants que moi. Je suis en effet tomber dans ce thread, qui explique très bien ce qu'il faut faire et comment il l'a fait fonctionner.
Ce qui m'inquiétait, c'était le fait que dans les étapes décrites dans le thread officiel du forum qu'il fallait désactiver VT-D, CFG-Lock, n'ayant pas trouvé ces derniers, je me suis vaut mieux demander et ne rien installé.

Apparemment dans le thread, il y a quelqu'un qui a une carte-graphique AMD et qui a suivi les mêmes étapes que l'auteur et ça fonctionne chez-lui.

Pour l'instant j'ai formaté, l'USB comme expliquer dans le tutoriel, puis télécharger Yosemite dans le MAC App Store via mon MacBook Pro.

Je vais suivre les étapes qui l'a fait et voir, mais d'abord je vais faire une sauvegarde au cas où.


PS : Au cas où l'installation ne marche pas, je pourrais toujours ré-installer Windows 7, ça n'aura aucun dommage sur les composants, etc. ?


----------



## Hasgarn (10 Février 2015)

Les cartes AMD, sur certaines références, sont nativement reconnues, comme la R9 280X par exemple (comme HD 7950). Donc, ça ne devrait pas être un soucis. 
Une clean install ne fait pas de dégats, je pense. 

Pour les options, le gars a fait sa config il y a plus d'un an et il y a eu des mises à jours des outils de TonyMac.


----------



## Buyn (10 Février 2015)

Apparemment il faut que je débranche la carte graphique (7970) pour effectuer l'installation...

Au fait, il dit qu'il a patché son BIOS, les liens ne marchent plus, j'ai longuement cherché sur internet, je ne trouve pas... Faut-il que je le fasse obligatoirement?

Version du BIOS : 1106


----------



## Hasgarn (10 Février 2015)

Patcher le bios me semble nécessaire. Sinon, il va te manquer des options.


----------



## Buyn (10 Février 2015)

J'ai patché le BIOS version 2501, j'ai suivi les étapes, j'ai fait une partition et tout ça, je suis arrivé à l'installateur de Yosemite, à l'étape où il faut créer le compte utilisateur pour l'ordinateur, lorsque j'ai cliqué sur suivant s'est resté bloqué pendant un bon bout de temps, j'ai donc redémarrer à partir de l'usb puis j'ai terminé l'installation.

Arrivé sur Yosemite, j'ai lancé MultiBeast et ça lag beaucoup j'arrive même à sélectionné ce qu'il me faut sur MultiBeast ça lag trop et ça me met l'icône du chargement...


----------



## Buyn (10 Février 2015)

Bon, j'ai éteint le PC et remis ma carte graphique, ensuite j'ai changé les paramètres de l'affichage dans le BIOS.
Ça a marché normalement, j'ai pu faire les modifications/réglages via l'application MultiBeast. Après avoir effectué les réglages, j'ai redémarré le PC, branché le deuxième écran via HDMI ça fonctionne nickel.
Le son aussi fonctionne bien, j'ai tout simplement branché le Roccat Juke 7.1 en USB et branché des écouteurs. 
Pour l'instant tout semble bien fonctionner, manque plus qu'a attendre les bugs...

PS : N'y aurait-il pas un moyen afin de voir si tout (installation, etc.) a été fait correctement? Afin d'éviter tout problème au futur.


Cordialement,


----------



## Hasgarn (11 Février 2015)

Aucune idée, sincèrement. Je pense que tu conclues de la meilleur manière : _manque plus qu'a attendre les bugs..._
Partant de là, il ne reste plus qu'à faire un usage normal de ton Hack tout frais. 
Une petite suggestion : fait des sauvegarde (Carbon Copy Cloner) pour le cas ou un jour ton hack ne marche plus. Comme ça, tu pourras reprendre là ou ça marchait sans te re-palucher le paramétrage. Et au cas ou, encore une fois, fait toi un tuto de comment tu as fait. Ça te permettra d'y passer moins de temps la prochaine fois.

Ravi de voir que tu en venu à bout


----------



## Buyn (11 Février 2015)

Et bien figure-toi que le tuto c'est la première chose à laquelle j'y ai pensais.
J'ai ouvert l'application Note dans mon MacBook Pro et noté au fur et à mesure ce que je faisais et modifier.

C'est une bonne idée pour la sauvegarde, merci.

Au fait, j'ai remarqué quelque chose concernant le CPU, sur Windows lorsqu'il y avait une petite application qui tournait seule, la fréquence du CPU restait stable et petite. Or qu'ici il varie tout le temps entre 1,8 et 3,3GHz...
Et la température ne dépassait jamais les 40° et en jouant elle arrivée que très rarement à 45° (sur Windows).

N'y aurait-il pas une application ou un réglage via MultiBeast pour régler ça?


PS : Premier bug ce matin. En allumant l'ordinateur, après avoir entrer le login, le fond d'écran du bureau était noir et il n y avait pas de Dock. J'ai du redémarrer le PC pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


Cordialement,


----------



## Hasgarn (11 Février 2015)

Si j'ai pu t'être d'une quelconque aide, j'en suis heureux. Parce que de mon point de vue, tu as fait ça tout seul. ^^

Je vais être tout à fait honnête, je n'ai pas Multibeast et n'ai pas encore fait mon Hack. C'est dans les tuyaux et prévu pour juin, dans ces eaux là. Et quand je le ferai, il y a des chances que j'utilise Clover, pas les solutions TonyMac. Donc, pour toute question MultiBeast, je ne peux que te recommander le forum du site. 

Ensuite, pour les réglages des fréquences et ventilateurs, je me demande si ça ne se fait pas au niveau du bios, justement.

Sinon, il faut savoir que le Kernel Unix de Mac OSX fonctionne très différemment du kernel Windows. Par exemple, Unix prend toute la ram qu'il peut, même s'il n'y a que le système de lancé et libère de l'espace au fur et à mesure que les besoins se font. Tout l'inverse de Windows qui lui ne prend que ce dont il a besoin. 
Alors, j'imagine que différents comportements doivent avoir lieu à d'autres niveaux.


----------



## Buyn (11 Février 2015)

Je considère que tu m'a beaucoup aidé et je te remercie vraiment.

Oui, tout à fait ça se fait dans le BIOS normalement, mais comme je pouvais le faire sur Windows via l'application d'ASUS je me demandais si peut-être il y avait une application disponible pour ça pour les Hackintosh. Comme le CPU est pas mal instable j'avais du coup un peu peur pour la carte graphique, j'ai pas du tout envie qu'elle crame ^^ d'autant plus qu'on ce moment j'ai pas vraiment de quoi m'en acheter une autre.
Mais j'évite de toucher au BIOS pour l'instant. (J'aurai pourtant aimé le limité à 3.2GHz ou 3.1 lol, certains cherchent à overclocker et moi le contraire )

Concernant la RAM, c'est tout à fait juste oui. J'ai remarqué ça sur Windows, des fois j'ai Illustrator + Google Chrome avec 5 à 7 onglets ouverts + Sublime Text 2 + Spotify et d'autres programmes et il reste quand même 7 à 10Go libres.
J'ai mis deux barrettes de RAM (2x8Gb) sur mon MacBook Pro et au démarrage il y a seulement 8~9Go libres et en ouvrant seulement Chrome, Spotify ça descend à 5Go.


Et merci pour la suggestion (CCC), j'ai créé 3 partitions dans mon HDD dont une spéciale pour la sauvegarde que j'ai fait avec CCCloner.
J'ai juste eu un petit soucis, apparemment c'est pas grave, mais pas sûr... 







En tout cas merci!


Cordialement,


----------



## Hasgarn (12 Février 2015)

Je n'ai découvert que très tardivement l’intérêt de CCC. Bon, ça ne m'aurait pas beaucoup servi avant (Time Machine faisait l'affaire), mais il y a des chances que je calque mon comportement sur le tien dans les mois à venir ^^ 
Ceci dit, elle est bizarre ton erreur, même si elle n'a pas l'air bloquante.

Plus tard, quand tes finances te le permettront, je te conseille (comme 99,99% de ceux qui connaissent) de mettre des SSD pour le système. C'est juste du bonheur en barre 
Et en plus, si un disque crame, tu ne perds pas tout. C'est le dernier conseil que je peux te donner, puisque maintenant, tout à l'air de marcher correctement.

C'est une bien belle bête que tu as.


----------



## Buyn (12 Février 2015)

Très bonne idée pour les SSD, je vais commencer à économiser dès que possible. Je crois même que je vais consacrer un petit montant spécialement pour une nouvelle machine spécialement pour un Hackintosh.

En tout cas j'ai utilisé CCCloner sur le disque HDD dont lequel j'ai mis 3 partitions dont une spécialement pour le backup d'OSX et c'est une bonne chose, lorsque j'ai booté l'ordinateur j'avais cliqué sur une touche et il y a maintenant OSX et le backup que j'ai fait qui s'affichent, mais je ne me suis pas aventuré à cliquer dessus, lol.


Haha, merci  J'espère qu'elle va tenir le coup.


----------

